# Corvette Headlight?



## prairieschooner (Jun 22, 2016)

I am waiting for a 1961 Schwinn Corvette to come but looking at the pics it looks like the Headlight is missing. Can someone give me some advice as to what I should be looking for? I will want an original and not a replacement.
Thanks in advance!
PS will be selling my Roadmaster Reissue soon!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2016)

The light is known as the pumpkin light. Here is the back half of one but it shows the majority of details if you are looking for one. There was also a later version with side reflectors and I'm pretty sure that one was never installed on a factory bike, it was just an accessory. Pricey lights if you find one complete in nice condition. I have 8 Corvettes, all missing the light and I refuse to pay the going prices for one.   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pum...089636?hash=item1c67f368e4:g:AwwAAOSwwE5WWiTJ


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 22, 2016)

you the man! that may be as much as I paid for the bike, I may need a flashlight for now


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 22, 2016)

From all the 60/61 bikes I've owned,there was a mixture of two different styles around that time.first pic is an original early 61 style CEV.scond pic is an original 62 pumpkin style.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2016)

Island to the rescue! Thanks! Got to thinking and remembered the Pumpkin came on the 62's. Been trying to find a good pic of the 61 light and it looks like I can stop my search now.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks Island! so much to learn.
OK Looking at that 60/61 Headlight is that the On/Off Switch at the bottom? and looks like it may have had the batteries inside or was there a generator?
now searching, were these a Schwinn exclusive or did other bikes uses them as well?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2016)

If it takes the CEV light, good luck. There getting harder to find and expensive. Think they started using them in 59 and only used them for a couple years. I never could get one for my 59 Mark IV jag.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 23, 2016)

Island Schwinn's early 61 photo is the light I have on my Mark IV. The original was missing reflector and lens; light body was severely pitted and rusty... I got a brand new one @ Memory Lane this spring... had to wait two days for the man to dig it out; I thought the rain was going to prevent me from getting one. I also got a good used CEV lamp for my 60 Tiger from same man... I hope I don't need any more Schwinn lamps!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 24, 2016)

Ah ha! So here are all of the Schwinn headlights left to right. Side-light pumpkin, Delta Pumpkin, CEV single bulb (i.e. Tiger, etc), CEV double bulb (high end Jaguars, Corvettes, etc), Delta small bottom switch, Delta ball light with top Delta logo first Corvettes . Im pretty sure the side light started in 64, pumpkin in 62, CEVs were 59ish to 61/62, small switch Delta 58/59/60 and the sweet Delta with the top stamp started 55 on mens and lady Corvettes.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 24, 2016)

Damn! just when I was getting used to this..........it has all changed and it looks like your dog agrees!
OK so please correct me but it looks like I would need a Double Bulb CEV like #4 from the left if I want to stay with the correct Headlight. That one looks to have a Side Post so does it use a Generator?
Now looking....again! but wait is there another?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm not 100% positive, but I don't think the 61 Corvette had a high low light.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 25, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'm not 100% positive, but I don't think the 61 Corvette had a high low light.



G- this one has always alluded me a bit. One of my 5 speeds had the high low CEV...the other was missing the light. Stumped.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> View attachment 332411 Ah ha! So here are all of the Schwinn headlights left to right. Side-light pumpkin, Delta Pumpkin, CEV single bulb (i.e. Tiger, etc), CEV double bulb (high end Jaguars, Corvettes, etc), Delta small bottom switch, Delta ball light with top Delta logo first Corvettes . Im pretty sure the side light started in 64, pumpkin in 62, CEVs were 59ish to 61/62, small switch Delta 58/59/60 and the sweet Delta with the top stamp started 55 on mens and lady Corvettes.
> 
> View attachment 332407
> 
> View attachment 332410



Wow, now we know where all the nice lights went haha!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 25, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Wow, now we know where all the nice lights went haha!




Or who it is that can afford them...? Also, I had the impression the 'small bottom switch' Delta was ~ a one year lamp [late '61-'62]... ?


----------



## Luchotocado (Jun 25, 2016)

I just bought a 1960 Jaguar. Serial number dates to august 22 1960. I believe its all original and it came with this one. I think its the small switch delta.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> G- this one has always alluded me a bit. One of my 5 speeds had the high low CEV...the other was missing the light. Stumped.




I see a connection stud on two of those lights. All the double bulb high/low lights that I have seen were generator powered. And I will say I haven't seen all the lights that were ever made.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 25, 2016)

So...the CEV double light is set up for both generator power and/or battery power and the rider can switch freely between the two.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> So...the CEV double light is set up for both generator power and/or battery power and the rider can switch freely between the two.




Mine is, just as you've said...


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 25, 2016)

I want my Corvette! OK it is in Cambridge, MA now at Hub Bicycle but that doesn't ease the pain. I now need a Headlight!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2016)

Did you pick up that Black Barn Find in Mass?


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes! couldn't resist. The seller is a trash hauler, seems like he was supposed to haul away everything so this went to his home instead of the dump. The seller offered to take it as far as Cambridge for me and Hub had great reviews.
After it got there I asked a guy at Hub "what does it look like"...he said "well it is really dusty"...I thought perfect. For $202.52 it was a bid that I was willing to take a chance on. Bike Flights is shipping it for about $85.00 with insurance (includes pick up & delivery) and Hub is charging another $45.00 for packing, I have already spent more than that on fuel driving around Southern California looking at CL junk.
I know....started out looking for a Balloon Tank Bike....bought a Roadmaster reissue.....now have a 3 speed middleweight coming and sold the Roadmaster yesterday. Hope it looks like the pics when I get it


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

From what I see in those crappy basement pictures, it's in very nice shape. Excellent paint, graphics, fenders and the front rack doesn't appear to have rust on the springs. The rear reflector housing is there but I can't tell with that lousy picture if the reflector is present. Over all, I think you did well on the deal. Pick up a set of decent bow pedals and you'll have an "Original" Corvette.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 26, 2016)

thanks GT, I am trying to wait until it gets here before going crazy with pieces. Those basement pics may be what scared others away but after talking with him this bike could have down there for who knows how long and hopefully not restored.

I won't be ashamed to display this bike with the Airstream...and Ride it! but now I need to find some Pedals!?!?!


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 26, 2016)

GT what pedals should I be looking for...do you have some pics


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

I was going to take a shot at these but missed the ending while hooking up the water to my fridge. The next gen bows had the small cap so make sure you get the large end cap version like these. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-BOW-PEDALS-CORVETTE-JAGUAR-PANTHER-STINGRAY-FASTBACK-KRATE-BIKE-BICYCLE-/391485244178?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=MxjUbu9qlyY3I%2BxTd3HWK%2B7tqkQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------

